# Fasting from hunting



## Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2016)

Just wondering: do any of y'all practice or consider practicing fasting from hunting (a day? weekend? an entire season?)? There are times when I become so consumed with hunting (thinking about it, replaying hits/misses, using this website, watching videos, etc) that I wonder if it might be best for me to pull back from it for a time. It seems that hunting can move from something I enjoy to something more like a 'monster' that bosses me around - telling me that I have to utilize every bit of time off by being in a deer stand. If I am not seeing deer - or regularly having shot opportunities - I become extremely frustrated. At this point I begin to despise hunting.
I don't want to bow down to my desire to hunt. If I am learning anything as a Christian, I am learning to NOT follow my heart. My heart is a poor source of guidance, a faulty shepherd, a haunted house of perverted desires. There is only one Good Shepherd, and it is not my heart. God gives us created things to enjoy - not to be ruled over by them. Thankfully, _"God is greater than our hearts"_ (1John 3:20); that is my only hope.
Anyways.... this is a struggle of mine every year around this time of year.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 8, 2016)

Wonderful, wonderful post.
I doubt that any disciple of our Lord Jesus Christ can read what you have written, and shared with your brothers and sisters, and not be moved to take a really serious look at some aspect of the life he is living.


----------



## Israel (Nov 8, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Wonderful, wonderful post.
> I doubt that any disciple of our Lord Jesus Christ can read what you have written, and shared with your brothers and sisters, and not be moved to take a really serious look at some aspect of the life he is living.


yes.


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 8, 2016)

As humans we all can get consumed with worldly desires. It's a constant struggle as a man to put priority in its place. But I will say honestly that I've never thought about fasting in this way. A real check on giving up a passion and remembering what and who is most important! Thanks for the slap in the face.


----------



## Israel (Nov 8, 2016)

The soul lives or perishes upon what it seeks as source. These crises come in result to being searched out by the searcher of hearts. It is good to see we harm our own souls in matters to which they have bonded in an unGodly manner. Painful, but good.
We are made free. Nothing above but the Lord, nothing to drive and abuse us in demands.
It is a step taken when we recognize those things given for our joy we may instead allow as masters; no wonder we had to be delivered from all the things...created things, into which we plunged, allowing pleasure to exercise its harsh rule. How deeply we learn of our need of rescue...and how willing is the Spirit to manifest it. The soul cries and whines..."I cannot live without this thing, I wither, I am dying...I cannot see "a" life without it..."
But...it is well with our souls, the Seer of all...sees, hears, and comes...and all _things_ then must take their assigned place in His coming. And, we are not ashamed.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 9, 2016)

No.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> Just wondering: do any of y'all practice or consider practicing fasting from hunting (a day? weekend? an entire season?)? There are times when I become so consumed with hunting (thinking about it, replaying hits/misses, using this website, watching videos, etc) that I wonder if it might be best for me to pull back from it for a time. It seems that hunting can move from something I enjoy to something more like a 'monster' that bosses me around - telling me that I have to utilize every bit of time off by being in a deer stand. If I am not seeing deer - or regularly having shot opportunities - I become extremely frustrated. At this point I begin to despise hunting.
> I don't want to bow down to my desire to hunt. If I am learning anything as a Christian, I am learning to NOT follow my heart. My heart is a poor source of guidance, a faulty shepherd, a haunted house of perverted desires. There is only one Good Shepherd, and it is not my heart. God gives us created things to enjoy - not to be ruled over by them. Thankfully, _"God is greater than our hearts"_ (1John 3:20); that is my only hope.
> Anyways.... this is a struggle of mine every year around this time of year.



I struggle with the same thing, word for word the way you put it. I couldn't make myself not go to the woods, so now I try to use my time in the woods to pray and reflect on all that The Lord has done for me, my family and friends. I try not to get frustrated when I don't see deer and think about just being thankful to be there all alone.


----------



## Israel (Nov 10, 2016)

All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any.

The place at which we make ourselves subject to disappointment is only revealed to us by the Spirit.
And thanks be to God, when it is. For He has for us what can never disappoint.

Jesus said two things when finding the disciples sleeping.
But it was the second thing said that reaffirmed in Him, to Him, and through Him the ultimate supremacy of a thing not of this world.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 10, 2016)

Reflection is good. Moreover, I would say that this is a result of the Holy Spirit moving on you to be consider things. I do think, and it is just my opinion, and nothing compared to your own HS guidance, but I will continue with my opinion. I actually went through a time period like this. But when I was much younger in my faith. Even thought about a sex fast. I used to be consumed with fishing for monster catfish. After awhile, like you, it began to weight on my conscience. Strange though, because, that time in the stand, or watching the stars at night waiting on a reel to scream, is often a time of reflection, praise and prayer. But that quiet time yeilds a still small voice. As far as fasting. The NT actually says very little about this. I cringe that we use fasting in an effort to get what we want. As if, I am praying for something and I think God owes it to me because I have went without. The original motive in fasting is very different. Lets consider these modern day preachers. Biblical context is that they run the risk of spiritual adultery. They still the bride of Christ. If your a servant of Christ and he has empowered you to be a good spokesman for him, then you run the risk of self stealing the bride. So, prophets  would fast and wear sackcloth, to humble themselves, and not only to humble themselves but to make no one desire to be like them. Preachers these days have become superstars in the name of Christ. There pride being of human nature is unchecked. Fasting and sackcloth is not a temporary thing of 5 days, 10 days or other. It is an effort to minimize self , internal and external, so that Christ might be all


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been reading John Piper's book, A Hunger for God. If you read nothing but the introduction, that'll be worth the price of the book. In the intro he talks about using fasting as a _"weapon against every force in the world that would take that (our satisfaction in God) away."_ It is very sobering that _"when God describes what keeps us from the banquet of his love, it is a piece of land, a yoke of oxen, and a wife (Luke 14:18-20). The greatest adversary of love to God is not his enemies but his gifts."_ p.14
May God enable us to enjoy his gifts without bowing down to them.


----------

